# air bag code 01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster



## pianodirt (Jan 9, 2008)

Readiness: 1 1 0 0 0 
I'm a newbie and JUST received my KEY-USB vag-com today! I came up with 3 codes, two of which I think I understand. I don't know about this air bag code, though. I've had the airbag light on before and had it cleared...and it always comes back, sometimes months later.
Don't know if this has been beaten to death. Search command isn't working at the moment, I get a "server not working" message...

Wednesday,16,January,2008,18:37:30:32890
VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1
Jason Rumohr
Address 15: Airbags
Control Module Part Number: 6Q0 909 605 A
Component and/or Version: 09 AIRBAG VW5 0003
Software Coding: 12345
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
Is this a fuse or relay problem? Something else? Thanks...
pd


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: air bag code 01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (pianodirt)*

Been here?
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/01317
Just clear it and keep an eye on it.


----------



## pianodirt (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: air bag code 01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (Theresias)*

Thanks Sebastian...I'd been to the wiki before but hadn't seen the codes list, very useful!


----------



## pianodirt (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: air bag code 01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (Theresias)*

Thanks Sebastian...I'd been to the wiki before but hadn't seen the codes list, very useful!


----------

